# Créer un nouveau dossier



## paulobro (7 Janvier 2011)

Comment créer un nouveau dossier sur le MacBook Pro dans lequel on peut copier un dossier venant d'un portable HP WindowsXP ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour tout de même.

Ce n'est pas un problème spécifique au MacBook Pro n'est-ce pas ? Il s'agit de créer ou transférer un dossier. Donc, cela relève de la section *http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/*. Et la question a dû être posée plusieurs centaines de fois ces dernières années. Une simple clé USB suffit pour transférer un dossier d'un PC à un Mac (et la marque du PC importe peu...). La question de savoir si les fichiers seront lisibles sur le Mac dépend entièrement de leur nature et des applications installées. Un nouveau dossier se crée normalement par un simple clic droit.

S'il s'agit d'une migration massive de fichiers d'un PC vers un Mac, voir par exemple la procédure recomandée par Apple : P*assage à Mac 1-2-3 : faire migrer vos fichiers ou votre système Windows*.


----------



## paulobro (7 Janvier 2011)

À tous,

Dans Finder\Documents, j'ai trouvé ce que je recherchais en cliquant la petite flèche à dr de la roue en haut. Clic sur "Nouveau dossier" pour voir apparaître "dossier sans titre" que j'ai pu renommer... 
RÉSOLU !


----------

